# Oyster shell cuts



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

I was wading in shallw in East Bay today. I fell and cut my hand on exposed oyster shell. I sprayed hydrogen peroxide on it when i got back to the boat. I've antiseptic spray on it.

Any advice on whether i've done enough or need to see a doctor?

Thanks


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Keep it clean and dry. If it starts getting red or hot see the Doc asap. I usually draw a line around any redness, so if it spreads past the line I know it's infected.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Shredded mine on a reef a couple weeks ago and rinse with peroxide right away. I washed it every morning with peroxide and neosporin then wrapped it up. Once I got home from work I cleaned with peroxide and let air out all night and it healed very fast. Within 6 days a bandage wasn't necessary. Here's a pic from the day of and 6 days later.


----------



## stillgrinding (Aug 29, 2009)

I would mix betadine, alcohol, and distill water and soak it for about 10 min. dry it an keep it clean. Hope that helps!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Depends on how deep it is. The docs usually make you buy $90 bucks worth of Keflex antibiotic, that's what they treat oyster cuts with. Back in the day, they treated me in the ER by yanking out the chunk of oyster, then blasting Betadine into the wound. I don't remember it I got antibiotics or not, it was 1978, but probably so. It took a _long_ time to heal shut; one night my buddy took the stitches out too early, before we went to a party, and the wound opened again.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i don't think the water is warm enough to support a fibro yet. i use a 50/50 bleach and water mix.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Not the time of year for the flesh eating bacteria to be hanging around. If it gets puffy or nasty looking head to the doc right away. Otherwise keep it clean, wash it out with betadine, and put your choice of topical anti-bacterial ointment on it. Hydrogen peroxide is an excellent initial sterilizer but tends to trash skin with repeated applications. It's also good at de-oiling your skin and that is a bad thing as it causes excessive exfoliation of the skin surrounding the wound. No, I am not a doc, I do wade fish and got real informed when a aquaintance lost a leg at the knee to the flesh eatin' bacteria.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

gman1772 said:


> ... and got real informed when a aquaintance lost a leg at the knee to the flesh eatin' bacteria.


very good advice for all of us. The real key is to be informed and prepared.

Betadine Iodine, hydrogen peroxide, and antibiotic.

Any other solutions out there that have been proven?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Yes!*



troutsupport said:


> very good advice for all of us. The real key is to be informed and prepared.
> 
> Betadine Iodine, hydrogen peroxide, and antibiotic.
> 
> Any other solutions out there that have been proven?


Yes, we all had a long discussion about this last year and some experienced medical types educated us on using Hibiclens versus hydrogen peroxide. This thread is long but leads you through the logic of Hibiclens and avoiding the flesh-damaging cleansers:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=414795


----------



## Debo 00 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hibiclens works well and is absolutely better than hydrogen peroxide, bleach, iodine....etc, but you do need to scrub it in your wound which can be painful. My wife is a dermatologist and she just recommended first flushing with saline VERY thoroughly. You can get cans of saline at all pharmacies and I think I picked up my last can at HEB. Then use neosprin and bandage. If pain increases its best to go to urgent care or family practice quickly, but that's pretty rare obviously.

As far as jelly fish sting or sting ray sting, the latest studies showed hot water is the best for pain. However, on the boat hot water is tough to get obviously. Next best is vinegar or meat tenderizer. 

Her 2 cents worth. Good to see this discussion.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I forgot about hibiclens. I think it's alcohol based ain't it? And you are correct on sting ray amd jellyfish strikes. Hot water is the preferred treatment. I carry MRE heaters on the boat for just that purpose. Triple bagged in ziplock baggies. They tend to get evil when moisture gets to them.


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

I just cut up my hand last Monday wading. A couple were deeper than others. I treated with peroxide and rubbing alcohol. I put on a topical otc triple antibiotic and covered it at night for 6 nights. I would let it air out during the day when i could pay attention to it. 8 days and im just waiting on two cuts to scab over but everything is looking good.


----------



## nofish (Mar 10, 2011)

Hibiclens. Keep one bottle in the truck and one in the boat. More info here:

http://www.hibiclens.com/


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Use the Hibiclens about 40 times a day. Good stuff.

I also carry a suture set up in the boat and the car. Try sewing up one had using just the other one.  

With all the wading guess we need to dig out the how to remove a hook stuck in ones body.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You have to keep Hibiclens below a certain temperature or it will go bad right?

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*been there many times!*

those shell cuts hurt like h#@!*&ll.....

every 2cooler should always carry HIBICLENS!!!!!

http://www.hibiclens.com

speckcaster


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*Quit using hydrogen peroxide!!!*

also to ALL 2COOLERS......

#1 - use Hibiclens

#2 - QUIT USING HYDROGEN PEROXIDE!!

American Medical Journal (states)

When you dab hydrogen peroxide on a cut, that white, fizzling foam is actually a sign that that the solution is killing bacteria - as well as healthy cells.
Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2), a compound made up of two hydrogen atoms and two oxygen atoms, begins to breaks apart as soon as it contacts blood, creating that stinging sizzle. This is because blood and most living cells contain the enzyme catalase, which attacks hydrogen peroxide and converts it into water (H2O) and oxygen (O2).
Hydrogen peroxide has been used as an antiseptic since the 1920s because it kills bacteria cells by destroying their cell walls. This process is called oxidation because the compound's oxygen atoms are incredibly reactive, and they attract, or steal, electrons. With fewer electrons, bacteria cells' walls become damaged or even completely break apart.
Unfortunately, hydrogen peroxide's oxidation also destroys healthy skin cells. This is why many physicians and dermatologists currently advise against using hydrogen peroxide to clean wounds , as it has been found to slow the healing process and possibly worsen scarring by killing the healthy cells surrounding a cut.

From the "docs" mouth! use hibiclens "it's the best" solution.....it's what surgeons use to wash before surgery and it's THE RECOMMENDED wound cleaning solution (especially for oyster shell cuts & the micro organisms that live with them)

speckcaster


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Sliced my foot on the instep after stepping on some West Maty shell. I was fishing with Shupe and Capt John. Capt John dumped half a bottle of Hibicleanse on it, I wrappwd a paper towel and secured it with duct tape. This was at least a 3" cut and 1/2" deep and probably could of used stiches. The shell cut right through my cheapo Shimano boots. I didn't get around to cleaning it again til the next day, and it healed perfectly. 
Since that day....I keep a bottle in my truck, my boat, my house. The doctor that did my hip operations told me it was the best stuff around...its what the hospitals use. There must be a reason!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hibiclens can't get hot right? I remember someone bringing this up a while back and they said they keep it im an ice chest and dont leave it on the boat or in the truck where it can get hot.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

speckcaster said:


> also to ALL 2COOLERS......
> 
> #1 - use Hibiclens
> 
> ...


#3 Always carry a flask of tequila (for emergency use...what?)


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hibiclens thins out and breaks down.. Also watch the expiration date.

Store Hibiclens liquid at room temperature, between 68 and 77 degrees . Avoid excessive heat above 104 degrees F, and light.

If you use it in a secondary container, shelf life is about 30 days..



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hibiclens can't get hot right? I remember someone bringing this up a while back and they said they keep it im an ice chest and dont leave it on the boat or in the truck where it can get hot.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Providone Iodine, I keep it on the boat with zero breakdown. I read somewhere that it kills vibrio on contact.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Captain Dave said:


> Hibiclens thins out and breaks down.. Also watch the expiration date.
> 
> Store Hibiclens liquid at room temperature, between 68 and 77 degrees . Avoid excessive heat above 104 degrees F, and light.
> 
> If you use it in a secondary container, shelf life is about 30 days..


Thanks

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Hibiclens is your friend.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

SO, you have to buy Hibiclens once a month?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

get a tube of the triple antibiotic several generic ones out there, keep it on the wound once you have cleaned it.

be quick with cleaning .............vibrio and or blood poisoning

you can buy betadine scrub about anywhere, would be a start


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

patwilson said:


> SO, you have to buy Hibiclens once a month?


Thats is you take it out of the original container.. ( Secondary Container )

I know it has a shelf life that should be printed on the original container


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Buffalo1, I feel your pain. I wrote about my misfortune about 2 weeks ago. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4788918#post4788918i couldn't take pics because my phone got wet and ruined at that time. 2 weeks have past and my 6 stitches have been removed. we just gotta be more careful thats. be safe


----------

